# Drop Ins?



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

A quick Question about Systema.

Are people allowed to just drop in or do they have to have an invite or an introduction first?

I hope to be in work travel in Oshawa Ont. in March and Would like to stop by and meet Vlad.  

Thank you for your replies. :asian:


----------



## Alex (Feb 28, 2003)

Drop in any time, Vlad always welcomes visitors.  

Alex


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alex _
> *Drop in any time, Vlad always welcomes visitors.
> 
> Alex *



Thanks maybe I can convince Gou to take me also.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

If you are able to meet Vlad by going there on work, then I need to get your Job!!!!! 

I've been meeting to take out the time to meet him for some time now!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *If you are able to meet Vlad by going there on work, then I need to get your Job!!!!!
> 
> I've been meaning to take out the time to meet him for some time now!  *




Paul,

Yes I am very lucky to ahve the job I do. I went to school. I get to work in an office and not be shot at or stabbed (* did that while going to college *), and I get benefits also.

I am hoping that I can see the Man and see what all this talk is about.  



PS: I corrected your spelling above. :rofl: Have another Drink and leave the girls alone. :shrug:


----------



## Rommel (Feb 28, 2003)

Vlad offers a trial where you can take the first two classes for Canadian $15.00. A great way of testing the waters for those unsure. Just bring your gym clothes and tell us its your first class. We promise to be gentle. Trust us.


----------



## FruitLoopy (Mar 1, 2003)

Rich Parsons




> I hope to be in work travel in Oshawa Ont. in March and Would like to stop by and meet Vlad.



 I'm an school affiliated with Vlad and I'm located in Oshawa. (Can it get any better?) You are welcome to train here when you can't make the trip into TO. 


Troy White


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *Vlad offers a trial where you can take the first two classes for Canadian $15.00. A great way of testing the waters for those unsure. Just bring your gym clothes and tell us its your first class. We promise to be gentle. Trust us. *




Rommel,

Will I actually need Gym Shorts or will loose jeans work?


Sure No Problem I trust you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FruitLoopy _
> *Rich Parsons
> 
> 
> ...



Fruit Loopy,

I will only be there for about a week.  Thanks for the offer.

I am over in Flint Mi,   for most of the time.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Thanks maybe I can convince Gou to take me also.  *



I'll go with you no problemo.

Bring yer 15 bucks and a t-shirt and track pants or shorts. Jeans are ok but constricting.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'll go with you no problemo.
> 
> Bring yer 15 bucks and a t-shirt and track pants or shorts. Jeans are ok but constricting. *




OK $15 CaD and shorts.  I can do this.  

Now to just get the boss to sign the trip request.  
That is on next weeks agenda.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 1, 2003)

I'll be up there on March 17th. Noon class.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'll be up there on March 17th. Noon class. *




Ok that is a Monday I will see what I can do.

When do you leave your home?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 1, 2003)

8am buddy. It's a long day. I'll be doing some BJJ at night too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *8am buddy. It's a long day. I'll be doing some BJJ at night too. *




Maybe I will have to spend the night before at your place ???

 

I hope Jacq does nto mind, and tell Sampson to roll over and make room for me on the guest bed.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 2, 2003)

You are always welcome at my house Rich.

That looks to be a busy day for me. I'll start at about 8am for the drive then have class at Vlad's and then spend the afternoon relaxing hopefully with family in Toronto. Then in the evening I plan to roll with a 2nd black BJJ guy named Wagney Fabiano. One of only 5 certified gracie BB's in Canada.

You're welcome to come to that too if you want to watch.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *You are always welcome at my house Rich.
> 
> That looks to be a busy day for me. I'll start at about 8am for the drive then have class at Vlad's and then spend the afternoon relaxing hopefully with family in Toronto. Then in the evening I plan to roll with a 2nd black BJJ guy named Wagney Fabiano. One of only 5 certified gracie BB's in Canada.
> ...




Well, if I am feeling up to driving after Vlad's Class then I should get moving to the work site .

I appreciated the offer.   You never know, I could change my mind when I get there.


----------



## Arthur (Mar 5, 2003)

I like people to call first, but no invitations, introductions or the like are needed. Basic policy in my school is everyone's welcome to come down and train, as long as they aren't a dick.

Actually... they can be a dick as long as they are a good training partner... otherwise I'd have to miss class all the time myself 

I've also found that I generally like visitors to train rather than watch. Systema has to be felt, and when people watch they just don't get it.

Arthur


----------

